# system make beep when unplug cable



## mfaridi (Mar 13, 2010)

I have two lan card.
can I do something like this 
when cable unplug system make beep and I understand cable is unplug . 
 I use Thunderbird for read and write email . when new email is coming I hear beep from speaker of mainboard and after that I see notification about new email in KDE 4.
can this happen for unplug cable ?


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 14, 2010)

I need answer ?


----------



## mk (Mar 14, 2010)

you need script to check your gateway and if no response "beep".
p.s. a thought we agree about "there's no answer" and those like that?


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 14, 2010)

Well seriously this is not an elegant way of doing it. But if you really need one for now.. here you go.


```
#!/bin/sh

while :;do

bips=`ifconfig rl0 | grep status | awk {'print $2'}`

case ${bips} in
"active")
sleep 30
;;
*)
xkbbell
sleep 2
;;
esac

done
```

Of course, replace rl0 with your own interface (am assuming you're using one NIC). And `xkbbell` can be replaced with other sound, say.. `/bin/cat /usr/local/share/supertux/sounds/squish.wav > /dev/dsp`.

Anyhoo, adjust the script to your needs (if you're planning to use it).

Just run the script with `&` so it runs as a background process. When you plug out the cable it'll beep, when you plug it back it'll go quiet.


----------



## mfaridi (Mar 14, 2010)

I use thunderbird , and when new email is come , I hear sound like beep from onboard speaker from mainboard.


----------

